# How's Jet Looking?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like his low knees and hocks.. but I am not in love with his front legs.. especially his right front. He toes out which is common as a foal will splay his legs to eat grass and anything else on the ground.. wearing the inside of the hooves. His right front also appears to be growing a bit crooked.. almost twisted at the fetlock joint. This could be from uneven ground or the camera angle. 

He looks like a little devil.. LOVE his look (not something you can put into words and usually not part of conformation).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks alot! And i believe the twisting you are seeing is from the uneven ground. I had to take him out away from his momma where ge couldnt see her or he wouldn't sit still so we had to be on not the flatest of areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

He really couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is a cutie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

oh my he sure is a cutie!! I am sure the leg thing has factors such as uneven ground or camera angle, at first he looked a little off in the front legs, but my colt did for a little while as well until he took to some growing and it all evened out well. He does have nice low knees and hocks, good for athleticism. Hopefully he keeps his short back too! He is just adorable!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you! I just love him to pieces!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha that saddle pad is bigger than him....but i like his confo so far...he looks good and hes quite the cutie.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this little guy, he looks so "horsey". What are your plans for him? Barrel racing?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah barrel racing when he gets big enough! and thanks everyone.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am in complete love with his knees, hocks and mainly his hip! WOW he has a huge hip, I love that in a horse. He is going to be a nice one!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah i love his hips as well. I'm glad he came out built similar to his momma.


----------

